# Dropping the A-Bomb



## Been There (Aug 5, 2022)

On 8/6/1945, the plane named Enola Gay and flown by Paul Tibbets  flew over Hiroshima looking for their predetermined target just as kids were beginning classes. The air raid sirens went off and the kids got under their desks, like that was going to help them from what was about to happen. A few minutes later, the all clear blast was given and the kids took their seats. A few minutes later, another air raid was sounded and this time the bomb doors were opened on the plane and the plane's payload was released. 43 seconds later, a bright flash of light appeared and instantly 80,000 people were vaporized. A mushroom cloud appeared and then dropped its radioactive particles over the city of Hiroshima as the cloud descended over the city. We think this will never happen again.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 5, 2022)

It's bound to happen again. Give kids a weapon and they will find a way to use it and, sadly, simple-minded  kids are what so many countries have leading them. Too many madmen want war, not peace.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 5, 2022)

We can only hope it never happens again, but I doubt that hoping will not make it so.  I hear young people today react to certain news items, saying, "Nuke 'em."  They haven't a clue as to what they wish for.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 5, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> It's bound to happen again.


Sadly you are probably right...


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 5, 2022)

In seventh grade I did a book report on the book titled "Hiroshima". The class was enthralled by the details I shared from the book. I think every person should read this book, especially our "leaders" to understand the gruesome reality of that kind of decision. It has remained a vivid picture in my mind since that age. One that can never be forgotten. There were no picture in the book, but so well written none were needed.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Aug 5, 2022)

Been There said:


> 43 seconds later, a bright flash of light appeared and instantly 80,000 people were vaporized.


The next nuclear exchange will likely take at least 200 times that many lives.


----------



## Been There (Aug 6, 2022)

When I was in college, I wrote my thesis on weaponry used in today's military back in 1984. The internet had not yet become anything near what it is today, but there was some helpful information that I could use, along with the scores of other knowledge that I obtained from other sources, including the Encyclopedia Britannica. I also wrote to different physicists, which only a few returned answers to my questions, personal interviews with Generals and Admirals and being that I was a student at the Naval Academy, I did have some luck in getting a 15 minute interview with the Joint Chief of Staff, General John Vessey, Jr. We met inside the Pentagon.

When I included the atomic bomb and different nuclear weapons  in my thesis, I faced a stumbling block because back then, so much of the information was listed as classified and was not available to the public. It was really a very difficult job getting good information from those people in the know. I really enjoyed writing about these types of weapons, especially the A-Bomb. It really peaked my interest, being that it happened way back in 1945 when nuclear weapons were only thought of seriously in comic books, but then became reality. I mostly interested in the A-bomb. mainly because it had been used in a war and there was more information available about the bomb. 

The main question that I never received a straight forward answer to was, "Why did President Truman decide to drop the A-Bomb?" In my opinion, I had received three more probable and credible answers. One was that Truman was in a hurry to end the war. Second answer was that Truman thought by dropping the bombs and ending the war would save American lives on the seas and the battlefield and the third answer was by dropping the bombs, Truman felt it would make the U.S. look like the military giant of the world and that no other country would attempt to go to war with the U.S. He hated the idea of continuing to bomb Japanese owned islands and even trying to invade Japan by storming the beaches.

I did receive other lesser credible answers. I thought some of the answers were more like an opinion. Here are a few. By dropping the bombs, it would save both U.S. military lives *as well *as Japanese lives. How could that be? The bomb dropped in Hiroshima killed at least 80,000 just after impact. Over 100,000 Japanese lives were lost between the two bombs that were dropped. Truman wasn't concerned about saving Japanese lives. Another answer received was that by dropping the bombs, the U.S. would be the country where every industry would want to set up shop and be a lifetime partner due to our military strength. That initially did happen for several years before Japan and then China became more industrialized than the U.S.

Here is a very good link provided by the Britannica that explains how the A-Bomb became a game changer un WWII.

*Atomic Bomb*


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2022)

Scary isn’t it?….


----------



## rgp (Aug 6, 2022)

Well, the dropping of the two bombs was retaliation for the Pearl Harbor attack , which took some 2400 American lives ..... many of which were innocent civilians . The two bombs were thought to be the best way to end an already very costly/bloody war. And it was estimated to have saved over two million additional lives. If it does any good to hope ? ...... I hope neither ever happens again.

However, if we are ever attacked again , by anyone ..... I hope we have two more bombs on the shelf.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2022)

Saw this on Facebook this morning.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 9, 2022)

https://nsarchive.gwu.edu/briefing-book/nuclear-vault/2020-08-04/atomic-bomb-end-world-war-ii

www.openculture.com/2020/09/j-robert-oppenheimer-explains-how-he-recited-a-line-from-bhagavad-gita.html

www.atomicheritage.org

www.manhattanprojectvoices.org/oral-histories/j-robert-oppenheimers-interview/

www.atomicarchive.com/media/videos/index.html

www.amnh.org/exhibitions/einstein/peace-and-war/the-manhattan-project

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Robert_Oppenheimer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattan_Project

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_Manhattan_Project

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Manhattan_Project_people

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Become_Death


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 10, 2022)

Robert Oppenheimer was a genius. If we only had him with us today. 
Thanks for posting your collage if informative sites to visit.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 10, 2022)

rgp said:


> Well, the dropping of the two bombs was retaliation for the Pearl Harbor attack , which took some 2400 American lives .....


I think it was also in part a reaction to the Kamikaze attacks and other evidence that the Japanese were not going to give up without some really shocking event.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 10, 2022)

Moon Rat said:


> Robert Oppenheimer was a genius. If we only had him with us today.
> Thanks for posting your collage if informative sites to visit.



Fer sure. He would surely cook up the ultimate  nuclear bomb that would make the Tsar Bomba look like a firecracker.



www.nuclearweaponarchive.org/Russia/TsarBomba.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 10, 2022)

At the time American's were becoming "war weary". I listened to a podcast the other day and it talked about the first time in the war  the Navy released rather graphic newsreels. They showed the horrific conditions going on in Okinawa. Many people think that it was a measure to prepare the people for what may come should the US have to invade Japan. Things would have been much worse as the people of Japan were prepared to die to defend their country. Japan was prepared to surrender but with conditions that were out of the equation such as keeping territory in China and surrounding islands. 

Obviously the effects of both bombs were horrific but so were the firebombing raids on Tokyo. I know that many question the dropping of those bombs today but it was a different world back then. It was not an easy decision for Truman either. From what I have heard, he had only met with Roosevelt a couple of times before his death and the research on the bombs were never mentioned to him. He only found out once he became President. I do think he decided to drop them because unconditional surrender was the only option the Allies would accept  and with America become fatigued with the war this was the quickest option to end the war. It can be an ongoing debate until the end of time but I personally do think it saved not only American lives but the lives of civilians living in Japan.  That does not make it any less tragic though and the after effects are still felt to this day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 10, 2022)

I've been wondering if we're headed  in that direction now!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 10, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> I personally do think it saved not only American lives but the lives of civilians living in Japan


That may well be true... just speculation now, but certainly possible.


OneEyedDiva said:


> I've been wondering if we're headed in that direction now!


I sure hope not, but I fear its possible, and long-term maybe likely.  My crystal ball says its not so much China or Russia we should worry about its a smaller rouge state, or even a terrorist group that gets access to a bomb.  There are lots and lots of the damned things out there...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 11, 2022)

I have two nephews who graduated from Richland High School.  I think they should reconsider their mascot...


----------



## Moon Rat (Aug 13, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> That may well be true... just speculation now, but certainly possible.
> 
> I sure hope not, but I fear its possible, and long-term maybe likely.  My crystal ball says its not so much China or Russia we should worry about its a smaller rouge state, or even a terrorist group that gets access to a bomb.  There are lots and lots of the damned things out there...


I wouldn’t worry so much about North Korea as I would Iran. Iran has hated the U.S. since the Carter days. The Ayatollah Khomeini was a real thorn in our side. He wanted to destroy the U.S. and tried to talk Libya into being an ally in that effort. He was an old school ruler that ran the country with an iron fist and was able to control the minds of his countrymen. When and if they develop their nuclear weapons, we will need to be very vigilant because they have often threatened to nuke us as their first target.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 18, 2022)

There have been so many Cold War nuclear bomb near attacks, lost bombs, bomb accidents, nuclear power plant explosions that it's sheer luck we haven't already nuked ourselves. And today, with 'international tensions',  there are some Russians, Americans, Brits, and others with itchy nuclear trigger fingers. Given our track record, it's inevitable we will radiate the planet to death, at some point.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Aug 22, 2022)

The science of quantum physics and electromagnetic pulse (EMP) waves wasn’t as developed during WWII as it is today and it can be just as destructive and delivered with much more clandestine subtlety, making it harder to immediately pinpoint the country of origin. It can shut down the entire power grid and close banks, credit cards, grocery stores, utility companies, and cell phone towers. EMP pulses at brain wave frequency can also make people go crazy. But, without their smart phones, most Americans would drive themselves crazy anyway whether or not EMP was beamed at them. All of the major military powers are engaged in this research including the United States, China and Russia. One of the US research facilities is HAARP located in the middle of Alaska.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> In seventh grade I did a book report on the book titled "Hiroshima". The class was enthralled by the details I shared from the book. I think every person should read this book, especially our "leaders" to understand the gruesome reality of that kind of decision. It has remained a vivid picture in my mind since that age. One that can never be forgotten. There were no picture in the book, but so well written none were needed.


@dko1951 , I believe I was about that same age when I read "Hiroshima". I recall how horrifying it was. I asked my mother why we did that and why couldn't we have ended that war another way...

She told me our planes dropped flyers, warnings, pamphlets all over Japan warning something terrible was to come if they didn't surrender.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> She told me our planes dropped flyers, warnings, pamphlets all over Japan warning something terrible was to come if they didn't surrender.


We did, but they did not seem to do any good.  Probably considered propaganda by the people.
Warning Leaflets​


RadishRose said:


> I asked my mother why we did that and why couldn't we have ended that war another way...


I suspect at the time our leaders believed the bombs would end the war most quickly with the least loss of life...


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 23, 2022)

Been There said:


> When I was in college, I wrote my thesis on weaponry used in today's military back in 1984. The internet had not yet become anything near what it is today, but there was some helpful information that I could use, along with the scores of other knowledge that I obtained from other sources, including the Encyclopedia Britannica. I also wrote to different physicists, which only a few returned answers to my questions, personal interviews with Generals and Admirals and being that I was a student at the Naval Academy, I did have some luck in getting a 15 minute interview with the Joint Chief of Staff, General John Vessey, Jr. We met inside the Pentagon.
> 
> When I included the atomic bomb and different nuclear weapons  in my thesis, I faced a stumbling block because back then, so much of the information was listed as classified and was not available to the public. It was really a very difficult job getting good information from those people in the know. I really enjoyed writing about these types of weapons, especially the A-Bomb. It really peaked my interest, being that it happened way back in 1945 when nuclear weapons were only thought of seriously in comic books, but then became reality. I mostly interested in the A-bomb. mainly because it had been used in a war and there was more information available about the bomb.
> 
> ...


The tacticians of the time estimated that by using these bombs, more than 1 million lives were saved in the long run.  Truman wrestled with this problem before giving the go ahead and, he stated, that, he alone, had to live with this decision for the rest of his life.  I was 12 years old at the time and while we were appalled at his decision, conversely, we were much relieved that it brought an end to that miserable war.

Until mankind ultimately destroys himself, we will be slaves to this horrendous development and misuse of nuclear power, in my opinion.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Warning Leaflets


Thanks Rob. It was as my mom said; dire warnings went out. I was interested to read them.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @dko1951 , I believe I was about that same age when I read "Hiroshima". I recall how horrifying it was. I asked my mother why we did that and why couldn't we have ended that war another way...
> 
> She told me our planes dropped flyers, warnings, pamphlets all over Japan warning something terrible was to come if they didn't surrender.


It is a sad realization that mankind will never evolve to a place of understanding that war is not the answer. Isn't it weird that we all know that and those in power do also, but for those in power it's what keeps them rich and powerful.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


I  had one of those, or something like it.  Had a lot of fun with it.  And I have given the grandkids toy guns, laser tag things and nerf guns.  As I get older though I have to think about how wise it is to play at killing people...  

I guess I had no trouble sorting out the play from reality, or don't think I did, so maybe its ok.  Don't know.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


I had one of those too . Our neighborhood had a lot of orange groves so the neighborhood kids would go running through them playing "war".


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> Isn't it weird that we all know that and those in power do also, but for those in power it's what keeps them rich and powerful.


Yes.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I  had one of those, or something like it.  Had a lot of fun with it.  And I have given the grandkids toy guns, laser tag things and nerf guns.  As I get older though I have to think about how wise it is to play at killing people...
> 
> I guess I had no trouble sorting out the play from reality, or don't think I did, so maybe its ok.  Don't know.


Yeah, I played army and cowboys and Indians when I was child and then I grew up and realized it was not what TV, the news and the movies made it out to be. I would like to think I may have evolved morally and philosophically, though I do realize I am still a work in process.


----------



## Been There (Aug 24, 2022)

Gramps and I watched the cowboy shows on TV back in the late 60's. One of his favorites was "Bonanza."


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

All we can do is hope and pray!


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2022)

Redirect to MSF 10/25/2022 1854 HRS


----------



## Gaer (Oct 25, 2022)

This is the saddest thread I've ever read on here.
As man prepares in the minds for wars, so it is these wars are manifested into reality.
If the world readies for demise, demise will come.
If the path of thought changes and humans send love from their hearts, the 
course of Earth will change.
If each soul sent blessings into the atmosphere for all humankind,
wars would cease.
Mankind must move in an entirely new direction.  This has to be done!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 26, 2022)

If this doesn't give you pause, then the human race is doomed.
In a shocking turn of events on Wednesday, the Department of Health and Human Services announced the purchase of Amgen’s anti-radiation drug Nplate to the tune of $290 million. 
For those who don't know, Amgen’s Nplate drug is a "magic potion" that promises to reduce the impact of nuclear contamination on the body., which begs the question... why now since the money has been available, but unused from the 2004 project bioshield act? 
What is the sudden urgency?


----------



## Been There (Jan 4, 2023)

I have often wondered if people realized that a third bomb was going to dropped over Japan in the city of Kokura with Tokyo being listed as the alternate. 
The plane was over Los Angeles when it was recalled because Japan agreed to surrender.


----------



## Michael Z (Jan 4, 2023)

The current nukes are many times stronger than those used in Japan. The bomb is a deterrent to itself in many ways. If it were used by say Russia against any European country, Russia would also suffer from the fallout. And an all-out war, besides killing millions on both sides, could result in so much dust and fallout as to create a nuclear winter that could doom all people. Probably the bigger risk would be from smaller rogue nations like N. Korea, that really don't seem to care about how much their own people suffer much less the people of other nations - and even in that case, the US would probably (or hopefully) refrain from a nuclear retaliation but rather use conventional weapons so as to spare other neighboring nations.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 4, 2023)

My Father, along with 500,000 other US soldiers and Navy, prepared to invade Japan. WW  II in the Pacific, was expected to continue into 1946, 1947.

If the US fought the Japanese on their homeland, predicted deaths would be 1..3M Japanese and 300,000...1M Americans. In the invasion all of Japan would be destroyed.

The Atomic bombings were the best and fastest  option to end the War in the Pacific, started by the fanatic Japanese military, Tojo and Emperor Hirohito.

Thanks to American military and the development of nuclear weapons, we had peace since  WWII, and only a tiny fraction of the predicted deaths to end the War in the Pacific.

from an optimist in the nuclear age


Jon


----------



## Magna-Carta (Jan 4, 2023)

I was in Hiroshima in 2004. My employer sent me and others to Tahara for 5 weeks on business, and one weekend four of us decided to take the bullet train to Hiroshima. We took photos of each other in front of the Genbaku Dome. Although we didn’t say to each other at the time, somehow didn’t seem right to take photos of each other in that way. When we later looked at the photos, none of us were smiling.

We went to the Peace Park & rang the large bell there. Then went into the museum at the park, and saw a mock-up of the bomb. Then as we walked through the museum we saw wax works of people of all ages, portraying the aftermath of the bomb with skin that seemed to be dripping from their bodies. No one in the museum regardless of nationality said a word or made a sound. It was the quietest museum I’ve ever been to.

Then off we went to the Peace Memorial Hall, we saw some horrific photo images & videos there.


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

I think it will happen again, only with much bigger toys of destruction and it scares the Hell out of me.


----------



## Been There (Jan 4, 2023)

Michael Z said:


> The current nukes are many times stronger than those used in Japan. The bomb is a deterrent to itself in many ways. If it were used by say Russia against any European country, Russia would also suffer from the fallout. And an all-out war, besides killing millions on both sides, could result in so much dust and fallout as to create a nuclear winter that could doom all people. Probably the bigger risk would be from smaller rogue nations like N. Korea, that really don't seem to care about how much their own people suffer much less the people of other nations - and even in that case, the US would probably (or hopefully) refrain from a nuclear retaliation but rather use conventional weapons so as to spare other neighboring nations.


We have all kinds of nukes today. Fission nukes, fusion nukes and then we have nukes using different sources of radioactive materials. Some nukes can blow up half of Europe while others can be made to only blow up a small area. It all depends on what a country’s agenda is. I can’t help to think to myself how stupid people really are when they make statements like “We should just nuke them.” If these idiots even saw what a Sidewinder or a Stinger is capable of, maybe it would enlighten them, but I doubt it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 4, 2023)

Been There said:


> I can’t help to think to myself how stupid really are when they make statements like “We should just nuke them.”


You gotta hope it's just rhetorical...


----------



## Been There (Jan 4, 2023)

Alligatorob said:


> You gotta hope it's just rhetorical...


You really don’t need a nuclear warhead with a stinger. You lock onto the biggest, baddest helicopter in the sky and by the time they realize that they have been painted, the missile is taking them down.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Been There (Friday at 7:03 AM)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 260691


So true in many different ways.


----------



## grNadpa (Friday at 7:29 AM)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've been wondering if we're headed  in that direction now!



A quote from the late 1950's: "I don't know who will win World War III, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."


----------



## Jean-Paul (Friday at 8:13 AM)

grNadpa said:


> A quote from the late 1950's: "I don't know who will win World War III, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."


Albert Einstein

More quotes....

"I am become death, destroyer of worlds"
R. Robert Oppenheimer quotes the B'havid Gita at the July 16 1945 success of Trinity.

"Why, Mr. President I'm not sayin we won't get our hair messed up, but I can guarantee, no more than 15 to 20 million deaths "     George C. Scott to Peter Sellers, in the Pentagon war Room in the great 1963 Kubrick film, "Dr. Strangelove"

"Mr. President, I CAN WALK!", Peter Sellers as Dr Strangelove.

Serious Book...

"On Thermonuclear War...Thinking the Unthinkable" 
The 1953 classic book on cold war/nuclear war strategy by Dr Herman Kahn, RAND Corp.

From an optimist in the nuclear age

Jon


----------



## FastTrax (Friday at 8:17 PM)

www.rand.org/pubs/authors/k/kahn_herman.html

www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/179016.Thinking_about_the_Unthinkable

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_Kahn


----------



## ElCastor (Sunday at 11:43 AM)

Been There said:


> On 8/6/1945, the plane named Enola Gay and flown by Paul Tibbets  flew over Hiroshima looking for their predetermined target just as kids were beginning classes. The air raid sirens went off and the kids got under their desks, like that was going to help them from what was about to happen. A few minutes later, the all clear blast was given and the kids took their seats. A few minutes later, another air raid was sounded and this time the bomb doors were opened on the plane and the plane's payload was released. 43 seconds later, a bright flash of light appeared and instantly 80,000 people were vaporized. A mushroom cloud appeared and then dropped its radioactive particles over the city of Hiroshima as the cloud descended over the city. We think this will never happen again.



No one can like what happened at Hiroshima and Nagasaki, but there were reasons why the bombs were used. The Japanese committed enormous and ghastly wholesale atrocities in their conquest of most of Asia. if you are a doubter, check out the Rape of Nanking - just a sample of Japan’s numerous incredible and monstrous war crimes.
https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/the-rape-of-nanking

They had to be stopped, but an invasion of the Japanese mainland was anticipated and prison guards had already been given a date on which all prisoners of war were to be executed so their guards could participate in the defense of Japan. Were those bombs a good thing, certainly not, but the alternative would have meant an enormous drawn out slaughter on both sides.


----------



## perChance (Sunday at 5:42 PM)

I recently read "In Harms Way" by Doug Stanton.  It is the story of the sinking of the USS Indianapolis - an excellent book.  

The ship left the US July 16 1945, on a secret mission.  It carried the components of "Little Boy".  

After delivering the bomb, the ship was torpedoed in the South Pacific.  Around 300 men died when the ship was hit - 900 survived. 

By the time help arrived,  only 317 were still alive.


----------



## ElCastor (Sunday at 10:40 PM)

There is an interesting story about an American B29 pilot who may have been one of the final straws that led to the Japanese surrender. The pilot was taken prisoner in China and brought to Japan. When the bombs were dropped, they were all the US had at the time. The Japanese command was aware of the possibility that there were no more, but had no way of knowing for sure, so they brought in the pilot and demanded to know how many atom bombs the US had. The pilot had no idea what an atom bomb was so he said about a hundred. Japan surrendered.


----------



## Been There (Monday at 4:02 AM)

perChance said:


> I recently read "In Harms Way" by Doug Stanton.  It is the story of the sinking of the USS Indianapolis - an excellent book.
> 
> The ship left the US July 16 1945, on a secret mission.  It carried the components of "Little Boy".
> 
> ...


I wrote about this story before. Edgar Harrell has a really great book out on this event called, "Out of the Depths." Edgar died just a few years ago and was the last remaining survivor of the Indianapolis. He also tells the story on a YouTube video. I spent 30 years in the Marines and to this day, the USS Indianapolis is still being talked about.  Edgar was a Marine stationed aboard the boat (ship) to aid in its security. The mission was so secret that no one even realized that it hadn't returned to port.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Monday at 4:24 AM)

FastTrax said:


> www.rand.org/pubs/authors/k/kahn_herman.html
> 
> www.goodreads.com/en/book/show/179016.Thinking_about_the_Unthinkable
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herman_Kahn


Wow,  great books, I have a first éd of On Thermonuclear War (OTW) in my library long time. Kahn was a Cold  War icon.

Stanley Kubrick s  film 1963, Dr Strangelove, started with OTW, Dr Strangelove was said to be a combination of Dr Herman Kahn, Dr Werner  Von Braun and Dr Edward Teller.

OTW is still relivant today. Our military and government responsable for the USA sécurité and defense  should read OTW,but that assumes no the can read.....

From an optimist in the nuclear age

Jon


----------



## FastTrax (Monday at 4:04 PM)

Jean-Paul said:


> Wow,  great books, I have a first éd of On Thermonuclear War (OTW) in my library long time. Kahn was a Cold  War icon.
> 
> Stanley Kubrick s  film 1963, Dr Strangelove, started with OTW, Dr Strangelove was said to be a combination of Dr Herman Kahn, Dr Werner  Von Braun and Dr Edward Teller.
> 
> ...


I think this may be a PDF version.

https://i.4pcdn.org/tg/1441635907764.pdf


----------



## Been There (Yesterday at 1:41 AM)

Think about this and I know Californians know more about this than I do, so maybe they can add to it or straighten out what I have read. 

When the Diablo Canyon Nuclear Power Plant in San Luis Obispo, CA was being built, a lot of people and many scientists were concerned that the plant was being built too close to a fault line, that if an earthquake would happen, it could destroy the plant causing great damage. 

The owners of the plant, PG&E did everything to convince everyone, including the courts that it was safe to build the plant at its planned location. After the plant was 80% completed, PG&E finally admitted that the plant is sitting near a fault line, but they finished it anyway. 

Today, scientists have reported that if the plant would be hit by an earthquake and the two reactors inside would explode, the results would be about the same as when Nagasaki was hit with an "A" bomb. I think the plant is set to expire in 2025?


----------

